

Postcards From the Edge of Consciousness - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/16/nothingness/postcards-from-the-edge-of-consciousness

======
codyb
$80 bucks for an hour[0] for Sam Zeiger's tank described in the article.

Shoot, I don't see the harm in checking it out. I'll try to start getting back
into meditating more often and check it out in September. At the very least,
it sounds very interesting.

It reminds me of a less intense version of the "world's quietest room" [1]
which is apparently 99% sound absorbing. Of course people seem to have the
ability to 'float' for quite a bit longer than people can make it in that
room. Perhaps the salt water helps?

[0]
[http://www.bluelightfloatation.com/fees.html](http://www.bluelightfloatation.com/fees.html)

[1] [http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2012/04/05/how-long-could-
yo...](http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2012/04/05/how-long-could-you-last-in-
the-worlds-quietest-room-the-record-is-only-45-minutes/)

------
mkhaytman
I've done this once, in one of the tanks with a latch described. It's
interesting, sure, but its also really uncomfortable in there. The air is
super humid and thick, it's almost difficult to breathe. I'm not ever
claustrophobic, but I had fleeting nervous thoughts of being stuck in there.
Overall I'm happy I did it once, but I don't think I'm willing to pay the
price to do that to myself very often.

------
shkkmo
I've done this. I found it to be extremely relaxing. The best way I can
describe it is that half-awake dream state you reach sometimes when drifting
off to sleep for an afternoon nap.

I found the after effects to be similar to my (limited) experience with
meditation.

------
rolleiflex
> You’ll hear things that you don’t normally hear,” Zeiger had said as he
> prepped me in his living room. “Your heart beat, your blood flow. A lot of
> people report hearing a quiet, high-pitched whine, which is your nervous
> system.”

I think that's called Tinnitus, and it generally means you have damaged the
hearing cells in your cochlea. Still technically correct, but not as romantic
as implied here.

------
moogoo
nautil.us is clearly spamming HN (quite effectively I might add over the last
few days), I guess we can expect HN to get even worse now.

~~~
dang
One account has been submitting exclusively from this site. Accounts that do
that eventually lose submission privileges.

In general, though, Nautil.us produces good articles and most of the
submissions have been from users with solid histories. We'd be lucky if the
median story quality on HN were as high as the current post.

~~~
michaelochurch
While you're here, can you negate all the ridiculous negs against my account
("rankban", slowban, problems submitting articles) that have accrued over the
years? You've had less-than-competent predecessors, I'm afraid.

Thanks!

~~~
deciplex
Slowban? Is this why HN takes several seconds to load if I'm logged in, yet if
I'm logged out it is pretty much instantaneous?

Honestly, I can't keep up. There are so many passive-aggressive ways the
operators of this site have to fuck with users, that at this point if there is
some hiccup with the site, I assign equal probability to some site issue, or
I've made another fucking list I've never heard of, for reasons I'll never
know, or it's actually nothing at all. Is it confirmation bias? Did I piss off
someone 'important'? Who knows?

